# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  طريقة تحضير الحليب المركز اللمحلى في البيت

## الوسادة

المقادير 
1كاس حليب مجفف. 
1كاس سكر سنيدة 
نصف كاس ماء 
الطريقة 
توضع جميع المقادير في الخلاط ثم توضع على النار مع التحريك 
حتى تكثف الكمية.وبالصحة 
يستعمل في الحلويات و الوصفات مثل الحليب المركز المحللى العادي 
 :15 9 14[1]:  :15 9 14[1]:  :15 9 14[1]: 


مع حبي

الوسادة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يمي يمي يمي

رح انفذ وبعلمك  :152003:

----------


## ورده السعاده

اممممممممم

يسلمو هدول  :Icon26:

----------


## الأقصى عقيدة

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووورة

----------


## علاء سماره

والله مشكوره
 كلما احاول اعملو بفرقط

----------


## zetasj55

شكرا لك الطبيب البيطري كثيرا على مساهمتكم القيمة. الحفاظ على معلومات تقاسم. بارك الله فيك

----------

